# Does anyone else like to crochet or quilt?



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Besides playing with the goats I also crochet and quilt. I do other crafts too but crocheting and quilting are my favorites. Besides the goat forum I belong to a crochet forum and quilting forum

Suellen


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom crochet's and quilts. I seem to have two right hands when it comes to doing most anything crafty. She's teaching one of my neice's how to crochet right now.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My mom also quilts, sews, all that good stuff. I've tried but am not patient enough. If I mess up, I don't want to take out the stitches, I just want to give up. :roll: 

My mom makes beautiful quilts though! I have three from her and each of my siblings also have a quilt. She is making my sister a dress now. When we go to the county fair, she always wins "Best in Shows." 

Oh, do you know of Windham Fabrics?? They had a new line of fabric come out, the paperdoll fabric. That line of fabric was from my family. It was my great-aunt's collection of old paperdolls. My mom copied them and somehow someone at Windham Fabrics saw them and started up a line. It's called "The Rock House" as that was the house where my great-grandparents lived in Iowa. Anywho, in case you know of those fabrics, there's a little story behind them.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I HAVE SEEN THAT FABRIC! Thank you for the backgound infomation that is really cool to know. Where in Iowa. I lived in Montezuma Iowa, Central IA near Grinnell.

Suellen


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, sweet! I have to tell my mom, she'll be thrilled!  She's so excited about it! I guess the fabric was featured in a magazine, now I can't remember the name. . . . I'll ask her. Anyways, she was so excited about that.

Oh, gosh. I want to say Davenport, Iowa. I'm probably way off, but I'll go ask.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's a link to the Windham Fabric Paper Dolls collection:

http://www.baumtextile.com/cgi-bin/fabr ... tegory=321


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can do both! I actually do a quilt for our Church picnic every year and more! Most people would say it is granny like but I don't think it is.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I crochet and quilt also! Right now I am crotching a baby afghan for my (hopefully...) future baby. 

I did a quilt/wall hanging for my Hubby when we were dating. I had pics of his family transfered over on some white fabric and made it into a patchwork quilt. We did it all by hand. My Nannie (would be called Grandmother to most people :greengrin: ) just got one of the sewing machines that does the quilting for you, but I haven't had the time to give it a try yet. She did make me a BEAUTIFUL quilt for Christmas with it though. After Christmas, I will get pics of the one I did and the one my Nannie made me. I also have alot of old quilts (wedding ring patterns and such) that my Grandparents and Great-Grandparents made. I will try to get some pics of them and of the baby afghan I am working on. :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Here's a link to the Windham Fabric Paper Dolls collection:
> 
> http://www.baumtextile.com/cgi-bin/fabr ... tegory=321


Cool! I've never actually looked at the website or read what my mom said about it. 

My mom is selling quilt kits that are all cut out of the paperdoll fabric. She's selling them at the shop and can also ship them - if anyone's interested. They are really neat! She does all the work in cutting the fabric and supplying the pattern, all you do is sew away.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I crochet and quilt. I've only made three quilts in my life cuz I really don't have the space to make them. I sew on my kitchen table and have to lay the quilt pieces out on my bed, so everything has to be picked up for meals and before I can go to bed at night, which makes it so tedious that I just don't do it as much as I'd like to. If I can ever get my kids' room converted to a sewing room (now that my kids are all out of the house except for visits) I'll be able to do a lot more. I've saved fabric scraps from all the clothes that I made for my children over the years with the plan for making quilts for each of them. I might be able to get them sewn before I start having grandchildren if I get moving on it soon enough!

The quilts that I have made include one where I had all my grandmother's children and grandchildren each decorate a square and then I put it all together for her 75th birthday. The second was a basic one for one of my ex-BILs when he first moved out into his own apt. And the third was one in my kids' school colors and embroidered with the outline of their school mascot (a colt) to be auctioned as a fundraiser for their class trip to Europe.

I want to make a quilt for my bed that has pheasants on it. I've got a picture in my head of what I want it to look like, but that will definitely have to wait for the sewing room to be complete.

I passed my love of crocheting to my daughter. She likes to crochet Christmas and birthday presents for her friends and family. Some of my fondest memories of my paternal grandmother are the times I spent sitting with her as she taught me how to crochet.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> Most people would say it is granny like but I


ha ha That is so funny! My husband and his father both crochet. My husband was the football and wrestling captain, so "the older ladies" get a kick out of realizing my husband crochets. My father-in-law is really good. He wins huge competions. It is funny to see a 6'2 burly man do competions with little old ladies.


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

I knit and would love to learn how to quilt, but have not had the time yet. My mom crochets and tried to teach me, but ... it was a long time ago. Amazingly she managed to tech my sister even though she crocheted of a square that my sister had just knitted! :scratch: I would like to lear to crochet as well as knit, but I think that that will wait until I finnish my afgan. So far the only rocheting I know is finger crocheting, an old babysitter taught me years ago.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I can crochet, but haven't really made anything of significance yet LOL. I also knit, and have made a few things... I'm in the middle of an afghan right now but it's going slow. I don't always have time for it!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I knit.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I crochet when I have the time...lol, I've done afghans in the only stitch I know....double crochet, lol

Hats are another that I've done........It's bad enough I sit in front of the puter and even thn I'm up and down, can't sit still :coffee2:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

uhm I tried to knit a scarf then i couldnt be bothered to finish it.
and mum failed at trying to teach me crochet lmao!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have made several quilts and wall hangings. I have also made a number of afghans and small stuff. I have a tendency to do the fun parts and then procrastinate on the putting it together. I have the strips for a king size afghan done and I have only connected a few of the strips. The strips have been done for over 5 years. LOL This year I am planning on making a doily to enter in the county fair. I've been looking at patterns and I think I have found one I like. With doilies I like the crocheting part but not the blocking (flattened, stretched, pinned into the correct shape, let dry, unpin and it holds that shape) part so I have a number of doilies that are done but have not been blocked. Of course none of those I want to enter in the fair. LOL

Suellen


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I am starting to quilt and I also knit. Has anyone ever found some nice goat or farm patterns for quilts? onder: I have been looking for years but havent found any good ones yet


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I crochet like crazy. I make afghans, scarves and I have a ton of hats for all of us to wear. My kids seriously wear a different hat every day when it's cold. I just started teaching my 6yr old daughter.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Has anyone ever found some nice goat or farm patterns for quilts? I have been looking for years but havent found any good ones yet


I don't know about patterns but my mom has an embroidery machine that I am learning to use and I'm going to try and find some templates for farm/goats. It'd be neat to make an iron-on embroidered goat for t-shirts (to wear at shows and such).

My mom is a designer for Blue Hill Fabrics, I should see if something can be done about a line of farm/goat-related things.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be great!


----------



## Mawchickkidie (Oct 10, 2010)

I crochet, knit and looking in to quilting.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

learning to crochet and knit is on my list of things to learn..... so is spinning, so I can do something with all of this pygora fiber I have laying around. Sewing is on that too so I can learn how to sew my own goat coats. My 95 year old Grandma gave me her sewing machine & I have no idea what to do with it. 

Anybody have some good links on learning to crochet, knit, quilt, sew, etc?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Has anyone ever found some nice goat or farm patterns for quilts?


Just a little note on this. . . my mom's sewing shop has some really cute "goat trim". It's looks like Swedish Farm Scenery. She purchased it from Europe and I think we have about 20 or so yards. Very limited as it's out of print. I can take a pic if anyone is interested.

Also, we should be getting some fabric called "Once Upon A Farm" soon that has farm life and a few goats here and there.  There's a free pattern you can download from Avlyn website and make a quilt using this fabric. Here's a link: http://avlyn.com/collections/Once_Upon_A_Farm/

Mckenna Ryan has some really cute patterns for goat/farm quilts.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of talented people out there. I did learn to crochet and knit and made several articles and gave them away as gifts. I also learned to make pine needle baskets which are beautiful. This was all before I starting doing my artwork. Now, with the dogs, goats, chickens, and family taking up most of my time, I find that I only have time to pursue my art. There just doesn't seem to be enough time in a day to do it all. I commend all of you that do all these things and still hold down a full time job......


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to crochet all the time. I haven't done it much at all since I got into goats. :laugh: I've done a little bit of machine quilting, but nothing big or fancy.


----------



## Mawchickkidie (Oct 10, 2010)

I found the best time for me to crochet is in the winter months when it is snowing and I really spend a lot of time in the house, I make blankets and such so when i am watching tv I have something to cover me up and keep my hands busy so I don't eat. that when I get alot of my crafting done.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my moms friends taught me to knit before but I don't remember anymore, I know how to crochet and I am making a scarf right now, it's not the best but it will do, I have about 1 row to do so it may be done tomorrow. And quilting sounds cool but I don't think I would have any paitence. I want to get a fiber goat or alpaca and spin.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I knit! I make my kids winter beanies, and scarves. Havent much tried anything beyond that yet. Not sure I would have the patience for quilting?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was young... she used to do everything from tiny intricate doilies and dresser scarves to sweaters/hats/afghans... you get the point.

I just picked it up again and made some scarves last winter to practice and remember my stitches. Right now I am doing a blanket for my sun in Steelers black and gold. I hope to finish it this winter.

For some reason even though I can pick back up the crocheting like it was yesterday I struggle with knitting! Maybe its the two needles instead of one!! LOL


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I learned to do both in girl scouts and enjoyed it, Unfortunately I dont have the faintest idea of how either was done other then crochet has a hook on the end and knitting is like 2 chop sticks :slapfloor:


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I crochet a little. I have been wanting to learn to make a doily, but I have to talk to my Nana.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been teaching my self how to crochet. So far I've made hats, scarves, and house shoes. I've only got pics of my hats. I also made one for our favorite goat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a serious knitter. The more complex, the better. Lol

I also crochet but not often but sewing? Oh man, I couldn't sew to save my life let alone try to quilt! Ill stick to my fussy knitting


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I crochet! I learned via youtube and have been doing it for around 4 years now  I mostly make stuff for my kids.


----------



## PoppyC (Feb 16, 2013)

*I crochet and knit*

I mostly crochet custom critters from my own hand spun yarn. Bob is my first fleece goat because I wanted to start growing my own.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great! I would love to learn to do that stuff. I have a friend who spins...she has some sheep and a couple of llama's ...I love her hats


----------



## PoppyC (Feb 16, 2013)

If you google Poppys Critters my Facebook page pops up. My friend has like 15 alpacas and more fleece than she knows what to do with. I've been saving all the money I make from selling the critters to buy me goats. Ill never get rich but it helps support my habit....lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I am craft challenged! If anyone out there wants to make me a "super" king size extra soft afghan for my birthday (3/13) any color is fine!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My first rough draft crochet baby goat coat. The next one will be a little longer on her sides.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are all great.

I am going to try to make quilts.

I have lost several people in the family, so what we are doing is taking theirs cloths, and I am making everyone Quilts from them, so they will always have something from them. I have never made a quilt before but I have done a LOT of sewing. I purchased a lot of books. They will be pretty eary and simple, way to many to get to fancy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

critergiter09 said:


> My first rough draft crochet baby goat coat. The next one will be a little longer on her sides.


Omygosh....how freakin' cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sweetgoats~ how nice....that is a cool idea


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I love to knit. I never could seem to get crochet to turn out right. The baby goat coat is really cute. Maybe I will try to knit one. It will be something different.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

By the way we could have used two this weekend. It got down to freezing here in central Florida two nights in a row.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

I quilt and crochet.

I recently learned how to spin. I plan to use the yarn that I grow, dye, card, and spin in my projects.

Once it is yarn I can crochet or weave with it.

But, after carding, I can simply use the batts made as batting in quilting projects. How warm things will be with cotton or wool batting inside of them.

Aww but that is a someday, I am just starting to raise angora rabbits and soon to plant cotton to grow.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Been crocheting for a couple years, teaching myself. Nothing real crazy but I wish I had more time and money to do more


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I knit when I have time between kids, children, cats, dogs, goats, cheesemaking, lotion making, butter making and learning to tan hides and make soap


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

I want to learn to tan hides also! I have 4 rabbit pelts in the freezer that I need to get figured out! I assume you make butter from goat's milk? Do you use a hand or electric separator, new or used. I want one but they are expensive. Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I can spin ,crochet,sew,knit most self taught and enjoy cross stitch and all sorts of fancy embroidery  teejae


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Capricornacres said:


> I want to learn to tan hides also! I have 4 rabbit pelts in the freezer that I need to get figured out! I assume you make butter from goat's milk? Do you use a hand or electric separator, new or used. I want one but they are expensive. Any suggestions/recommendations?


I picked up my new Separator (hand Crank) for less than $150.00 on ebay. Up until now I used a gallon tea jug with the spout at the bottom put it in the jar let it set for a day or so drain the low cream milk off the bottom put the separated milk in another jar from the top Viola you have cream for cream cheese or butter it takes Patience but it works.

Tanning hides is not real difficult the hardest part is stretching the hide after it is tanned that takes a lot of movement while the hide is drying if you want I can give you the formula I use.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for the awesome offer! Do you tan goat hides?


----------

